# (MI) field champion (chocolate) for stud



## Greg Seddon

CFC HRCH GUNNER, FLIGHT INTERCEPTOR SH QAA 



Gunner is an 80 lb handsome, dark chocolate Labrador . He is very intelligent and tractable; an excellent marker, precise handling and excellent water dog. He has tremendous desire to please, always willing to learn. He has a gentle nature about him, while maintaining a high enthusiasm for retrieving. He is equally skillful training for and running field trials, or sitting in the duck boat waiting to retrieve ducks. 

Gunner completed 8 series at the 2005 & 2004 Canadian National Retriever Championship and 7 series in 2003. Gunner runs both US & Canadian Open All Age Stakes. He needs his win in the Amateur for his Amateur title. 

US Open & AMATEUR WIN 

*Health Clearances: **Hips* LR-116322G24M-PI,* Elbows *LR-EL13561M24-PI,* Eyes *LR-300007(01,02,03,04,06) *CNM* LR-CNM05-128-M-PIV, *EIC* LR-EIC236/110M-VPI . 

*Natural Breeding, Fresh chilled & Frozen Semen available.* 

*Pedigree: *
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=75302 

*Contact: *
Greg Seddon 
Clarkston, Michigan 
(248) 625-5061 
Email: [email protected] OR [email protected] 

















 




***********************

_Duplicate ad posted 3/19/2013


_CFC HRCH GUNNER, FLIGHT INTERCEPTOR SH QAA 



Gunner is an 80 lb handsome, dark chocolate Labrador . He is very intelligent and tractable; an excellent marker, precise handling and excellent water dog. He has tremendous desire to please, always willing to learn. He has a gentle nature about him, while maintaining a high enthusiasm for retrieving. He is equally skillful training for and running field trials, or sitting in the duck boat waiting to retrieve ducks.

Gunner completed 8 series at the 2005 & 2004 Canadian National Retriever Championship and 7 series in 2003. Gunner ran both US & Canadian Open All Age Stakes. Gunner needed 5 pts of his US FC and 1/2 pt US AFC title. He had a lot of Reserve Jams and Jams. Gunner only ran on average 4 to 6 FT per year.

US Open & AMATEUR WIN 

*Health Clearances: Hips* LR-116322G24M-PI,* Elbows *LR-EL13561M24-PI,* Eyes *LR-300007(01,02,03,04,06) *CNM* LR-CNM05-128-M-PIV, *EIC* LR-EIC236/110M-VPI .

*Pedigree:* http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=75302

*Frozen Semen available $1,000. 
*
*I am also considering giving some frozen semen straws away in exchange for a puppy. The female would need to have all health clearances, with a minimum of an MH title or derby points, QAA. 

**Contact: 
*Greg Seddon 
(248) 625-5061 
Email: [email protected] or PM.







​


----------

